# Segeberger Forst



## newbi (15. Mai 2010)

hi, kann mir jemand was zum segeberger forst sagen?? wie es sich dort fährt bzw ob man da überhaupt fahren darf etc. 

wenn ja kennt sich da jemand aus und hat lust mir n paar coole wald und wiesen wege zu zeigen?? 
und noch ein paar kleine tipps und tricks die ihr mir geben könntet wenn ich im wald rum düse. mein erstes bike kommt nämlich am mittwoch und wollte dann gleich am wochenende los.


----------



## plattbarft (16. Mai 2010)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Wrist. Bei uns gibt's kaum große schöne Waldgebiete. Deswegen wollte ich demnächst mein Bike ins Auto schmeißen und mal den Forst erkunden. Als Startpunkt hatte ich mir Hartenholm ausgeguckt.
Ich denke da mal grob das Pfingstwochenende an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbi (16. Mai 2010)

ja das klingt doch schonmal nach was. ich bin auch am kommenden wochenende bei meiner freundin. ich glaube aber wir werden mehr spaß haben wenn wir hartenholm als ziel wählen.start dann der "hülsenberg" weil wenn wir von da los fahren würden, dann hätten wir auf dem letzten drittel des weges schöne gasthöfe. oder wir fahren vom norden in den osten und machen als ziel den flugplatz, welcher auch ein biergarten hat wenn ich mich da nun nicht ganz täusche. evtl. wäre auch noch ein kumpell von mir dabei dann wären wir schonmal zu dritt.


edit: http://www.flugplatz-hartenholm.de/gastronomie.html

oder zum tierpark eekholt. da kann man auch schmaußen, ich hör mich mal um was es da so in der nähe für gute möglickeiten gibt.


----------



## plattbarft (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte Hartenholm (Flugplatz) als Startpunkt favorisiert, weil das führ mich von der Anfahrt am günstigsten ist. Ist aber eigentlich auch wurscht.

War bisher auch noch nicht im Segeberger Forst unterwegs, aber ich hab' 'ne Karte


----------



## newbi (16. Mai 2010)

mh ja okay. ist mir eigentlich auch wurst weil ich sicherlich noch öfter mal da unterwegs sein werde. von mir aus können wir auch von da starten.

mein kumpell und ich hatten auch die idee von mir aus (quickborn bei norderstedt) los zu fahren mit den bikes und dann uns im wald austoben und dann zu meiner freundin fahren und da dann über nacht bleiben.

wenn du aber samstag oder sonntag fahren willst bin ich dann aber auch dabei. oder willst du freitag fahren? dann muss ich noch mal mit ihm reden was er davon hält, weil er bis halb 5 arbeiten muss. was meinst du???

ps. schon mal gut das du ne karte hast


----------



## plattbarft (17. Mai 2010)

Freitag geht bei mir gar nicht.
Würde Samstag oder Sonntag vorziehen, je nach Wetter.
Muss im Vorfeld aber warnen, meine Kondition ist noch recht mäßig.


----------



## newbi (17. Mai 2010)

schreiben wir hier 

ja mir ist der tag eigentlich relativ egal.. ich bin dabei.. und wegen kondition. ich glaub meine liegt irgendwo bei null. das ist mein erstes bike. deswegen kein plan von der materie. hab nur n bike, das wars.


----------



## plattbarft (18. Mai 2010)

Tja, dann merken wir doch mal den Samstag vor.
Früher Nachmittag wär ganz gut. Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze noch unter die "Last Minute Termine" packen, falls noch jemand Lust auf lockeres Waldradeln hat?


----------



## newbi (20. Mai 2010)

is gebongt


----------



## plattbarft (20. Mai 2010)

Termin ist eingetragen.
Startzeit: 14:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vom Flugplatz Hartenholm


----------



## newbi (21. Mai 2010)

ok alles klar. ich weiß nur noch nicht zu 100% ob ich da sein werde. mal sehen wie es mir morgen nacher der heutigen tour geht^^
aber lust is ne menge da. evtl bis morgen, dann noch mitm kumpell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (21. Mai 2010)

Ich schaue hier so zwischen 12 und 1 morgen noch mal rein.
Falls Du es nicht schaffst einmal kurz melden.


----------



## newbi (22. Mai 2010)

wie siehts aus?? bin grad noch am überlegen ob ich fit genug bin


----------



## newbi (22. Mai 2010)

hm, ich war fit. bin 14.10 da angekommen und hab bis 14.30 gewartet. dann bin ich allein los gefahren. 
schade, nächstes mal wirds bestimmt was 

p.s wie erkenn ich dich eigentlich


----------



## plattbarft (22. Mai 2010)

Dann haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst.
Bin ca. viertel nach abgefahren.
Habe 'ne schöne Tour durch den Wald gedreht.
Ich melde mich, wenn die nächste Forstfahrt ansteht.


----------



## smokeblowa (22. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin, jemand von Euch mit nem weiß/blauen Bike unterwegs?


----------



## plattbarft (22. Mai 2010)

Nö, ich war der alte Sack auf dem grau-schwarzem Trek.


(Weiß blau sind nur Räder mit denen Stefan Raab auf die Sch... fliegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Mai 2010)

Verdammt, hab das Thema zu spät entdeckt. Wäre gern mitgekommen. Konditionell hätte ich wohl gut dazugepasst.
Den Segeberger Forst kenne ich auch nocht nicht. Wie war´s denn? Lecker Terrain, oder eher langweiliger Wald?
Wie sieht es am kommenden WE aus? Samstag, oder Sonntag? Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Das mit unterwegs, oder hinterher einkehren fänd ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## plattbarft (24. Mai 2010)

soweit ich das nach meiner ersten Tour beurteilen kann, ist der SF eher was zum gemütlichen Tourenradeln, viel breite Forstautobahn.
Einige vetraktere Wege sind für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrt.
Schön ist dei Größe des Waldes. Das ist hier in der Gegend selten.
Werde auf jeden Fall noch weitere Touren durch den Forst machen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Mai 2010)

Dann sollte man das ins Auge fassen. Wenn es uns gar zu langweilig sein sollte, kann man immer noch´nen Abstecher auf den ehemaligen Übungsplatz Wittenborn unternehmen. Da sollten sich ein paar Trails finden lassen.


----------



## newbi (24. Mai 2010)

ja also das mit breite forstautobahnen stimmt soweit. aber wenn man mal ein bisschen abbiegt auf die reitwege dann wirds teilweise schon ganz spannend, also ich als totaler neuling hab da meinen spaß gehabt  nächstes we wär ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## plattbarft (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ichs zeitlich unterbringen kann, bin ich nächstes WE gern dabei.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (25. Mai 2010)

newbi schrieb:


> ja also das mit breite forstautobahnen stimmt soweit. aber wenn man mal ein bisschen abbiegt auf die reitwege dann wirds teilweise schon ganz spannend, also ich als totaler neuling hab da meinen spaß gehabt  nächstes we wär ich auch wieder dabei.


 
Da du die Gegend ja nun zumindest etwas kennst, wirst Du unser Guide. 
Schlag doch mal ´nen Treffpunkt/Zeit/Tag vor! Samstag wäre mir nachmittags lieber. Sonntag könnten wir auch schon morgens starten.


----------



## newbi (25. Mai 2010)

mh, ich euer guide... weiß nich, ich würd mich nich auf mich verlassen  im prinzip bin ich auch nur die "forstautobahnen" gefahren und dann auf reitwege abgebogen und wieder forstautobahnen gefahren. ich find wir düsen einfach rum und entscheiden spontan wo wir lang fahren. so hab ichs auch gemacht und war ca. 2 stunden unterwegs. und hab max. die hälfte an luftlinie vom forst geschafft. wir können uns ja in WAHLSTEDT treffen, einmal quer durch den forst und das ziel wird dann entweder HARTENHOLM oder falls wir nich mehr können dann der flugplatz oder irgendwie so. so würd ich das machen, jez grad aus laune. komm grad vonner 20km tour wieder und bin ein wenig überdreht  
redet mit mir..bis wochenende is ja noch ne weile hin. wird sich bestimmt was ergeben.

p.s: sonntag bin ich raus. das ich mein ruhetag, hab seit 10jahren sonntags noch nie entwas gemacht. achja und stellt euch doch mal son bisschen vor..?! wir kenn uns ja nich ma  

ich bin benny, 20 jahre jung und komme aus quickborn bei norderstedt, bin am we eigentlich immer bei meiner freundin(deswegen auch im segeberger forst unterwegs), bin ein armer kleiner azubi. fahre ein transalp stoker sport I.
habe keine kinder  undso weiter .. noch fragen???


----------



## Deleted 163458 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja so nach Laune durchdüsen klingt gut. Spontan ist meist am Besten. Samstag ist auch ok. Könnte dann aber erst so gegen 13.30.
Wahlstedt kenn ich nur von der Landkarte. Hast Du ´ne Idee, wo wir uns da treffen könnten? Das Navi wird´s dann schon richten.

Über mich findest Du alles in meinem Blog. Hoffentlich bin ich alter Sack Dir nicht zu langsam. Kondi ist echt gleich null derzeit.


----------



## newbi (25. Mai 2010)

ja 13-14 uhr klingt schon mal gut. aber mit deiner kondi mach dir ma keine sorgen, ich fahr grad ma seit ner woche. hab keine ausstattung und noch weniger kondition. 
wenns wirklich wahlstedt sein soll, dann würde ich rewe vorschlagen.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=wahlst...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ8gEwAA

punkt A -> wahlstedt
punkt B -> harteholm
punkt C -> flugplatz hartenholm


----------



## Deleted 163458 (25. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann machen wie als Treffpunkt REWE in der Neumünster Str. 26, in Wahlstedt fest. Zeit: 13.45. Abfahrt 14.00.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Notfalls nehm ich aber auch Regen in Kauf.
Eventuell kann ich noch´nen Kumpel überzeugen mitzukommen. Dann wären wir schon zu dritt.
Wer will noch mit?
@ plattbarft: Was ist mit Dir?

P.S.: Das wird´ner Tour der Anfänger und Kondi-Luschen. Wer von den Fitteren mitkommen möchte, wird Rücksicht nehmen müssen. Vom Tempo orientieren wir uns fairerweise am Langsamsten. 
(Das werd wohl ich sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokeblowa (25. Mai 2010)

Also wenn wir Sonntag statt Samstag fest machen könnten, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## plattbarft (26. Mai 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Über mich findest Du alles in meinem Blog. Hoffentlich bin ich alter Sack Dir nicht zu langsam. Kondi ist echt gleich null derzeit.



Der älteste Sack von uns bin wohl ich! (43).
Fahre seit letztem Jahr wieder MTB: Trek Hardtail.
Kondition ist noch nicht so dolle.
Zur besseren Auffindbarkeit schlage  ich alternativ wieder Flugplatz Hartenholm als Startpunkt vor.
Wenn man von Bad Bramstedt aus kommend die nächste Abzweigung nach dem Flugplatzparkplatz nimmt ist man direkt an einem netten kleinen Waldparkplatz und kann flugs in den Wald flitzen (ganz blöde Formulierung).
Samstag wäre bei mir auch ok, aber unter Vorbehalt, da sind noch ein Paar andere Termine am WE.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo. 
Ihr scheint euch ja alle ziemlich unsicher zu sein (sorry, wenns so rüber kommt- aber ich will hier nicht den Oberlehrer spielen)
Ich würde im Thread und im "Last Minute" schon feste Termine vereinbaren und die dann auch wahrnehmen!!!!!!!!!!(nicht wahr Jan?)!!!!!Egal ob die Kondi und Fahrtechnik stimmt oder nicht. Traut euch eine Tour einfach zu und grübelt nicht darüber, was alles passieren könnte!
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die anderen warten und nicht genervt, sondern vielleicht froh sind mal ne Pause zu machen. Trotz 16jähriger MTB Zeit hatte ich gerade letztes Jahr einen "Einbruch" der Kondi auf einer Tour und die anderen mussten warten. Außerdem bin ich immer auch mit konditionell starken (zB in Timmendorf, mit Meik) Fahrern gefahren.
Einzige Ausnahme für den Ausfall kann Regen sein und diesen Grund kann man im vorwege schon nennen
Den Segeberger Forst kenne ich noch nicht. Lediglich in der Gegend um Heidmühlen und Wahlstedt war ich mal zu Fuß. Hier ist es hügeliger als im flachen Rest und einige schöne Wege habe ich auch schon entdeckt
Ich und andere Mitfahrer haben schon Lust mal den Forst zu erkunden!!Einen Guide brauchen wir nicht - so machts mehr Spaß.
Am WE habe ich Zeit und bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei Sonnabend ist mir lieber
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## newbi (26. Mai 2010)

nabend 

mir ist es relativ egal von wo wir starten. rewe oder flugplatz. rewe würde sich anbieten da man gerade wegs auf den einzigen "berg" zu fährt aber nachteil man fährt ne weile auf ner landstraße.

flugplatz wär auch ok, hab ich keinen weiten anreise weg(10km). von da aus dauert es aber ne weile bis wir hügel finden. wegen kondition macht euch da mal nun nicht verrückt. laut aussagen sind wir alle luschen
das wird schon hinhaun, und beim bund hab ich gelernt das man noch weeeeeit mehr kann als man sich zu traut. stimmts? 
regen würde für mich bedeuten ich lass das bike stehen, da ich grad mal ne woche fahre hab ich keinerlei ausstattung, nur mich und mein bike. für mehr reichte das geld nicht mehr. falls noch wer nen helm hat!?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. Mai 2010)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ihr scheint euch ja alle ziemlich unsicher zu sein (sorry, wenns so rüber kommt- aber ich will hier nicht den Oberlehrer spielen)
> Ich würde im Thread und im "Last Minute" schon feste Termine vereinbaren und die dann auch wahrnehmen!!!!!!!!!!(nicht wahr Jan?)!!!!!Egal ob die Kondi und Fahrtechnik stimmt oder nicht. Traut euch eine Tour einfach zu und grübelt nicht darüber, was alles passieren könnte!
> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die anderen warten und nicht genervt, sondern vielleicht froh sind mal ne Pause zu machen. Trotz 16jähriger MTB Zeit hatte ich gerade letztes Jahr einen "Einbruch" der Kondi auf einer Tour und die anderen mussten warten. Außerdem bin ich immer auch mit konditionell starken (zB in Timmendorf, mit Meik) Fahrern gefahren.
> ...


Willst nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, kommst aber doch so rüber. 
Sorry, keiner hier grübelt, ob, oder was passieren könnte.

Ja die Fitteren warten, haben Zeit sich zu erholen und preschen dann dem sich den Berg hochquälenden Fahrer wieder vor der Nase weg. Der pfeift dann auf dem letzten Loch. Danke, dass kennt man schon. Nix da. Der Schwächste gibt das Tempo vor und fertig. 
Warum Regen die Tour ausfallen lassen sollte, verstehe aber nicht. Solange die Temperaturen erträglich bleiben ist doch alles ok.

In einem Punkt geb ich Dir aber recht. Wir sollten nun mal langsam Ort und Datum verbindlich fest machen. Sonst diskutieren wir am Montag noch die Pro´s und Contra´s der Startorte und Termine.


----------



## plattbarft (27. Mai 2010)

Samstag 13:30
Start: Der Waldparkplatz, erste Abfahrt nach dem Flughafenparkplatz von Bad Bramstedt aus kommend.
Dauer: Nach Lust und Laune (ca. 2Std.)
Ich persönlich würde bei Regen nicht mitmachen.

Falls keine Widersprüche mehr kommen, setz ich das heute Abend mal in die Last Minute Termine.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Mai 2010)

Dabei!!!!
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2010)

Moin,

sehe ich den Treffpunkt richtig ?
A 7 runter auf die B 206. Dann kommt irgendwann  ( nach der Abfahrt zum Flugplatzparkplatz ) die "Abfahrt" zum Waldparkplatz ?

gruß
Jörg


----------



## newbi (27. Mai 2010)

dabei, solange kein regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (27. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei! Regen ist mir egal!


----------



## plattbarft (27. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sehe ich den Treffpunkt richtig ?
> A 7 runter auf die B 206. Dann kommt irgendwann  ( nach der Abfahrt zum Flugplatzparkplatz ) die "Abfahrt" zum Waldparkplatz ?
> ...



Genau. Runter von der Autobahn, Richtung Segeberg. Linke Seite ist dann irgendwann der Flughafen. Nächster Weg links rein. Da gibts dann auf der rechten Seite 'nen Parkplatz.
Da Treffen. Fahre einen etwas älteren blauen Renault Scenic


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2010)

fein. 
dann Sa 13:30
( Regen wäre natürlich noch so ne Sache, da es im Moment nass UND kalt wäre )


----------



## Deleted 163458 (27. Mai 2010)

Ach was, das regnet nich! Und wenn doch, dann fahren wir mit den Bikes nur bis zur nächsten Frittenbude oder Kneipe!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2010)

auch das möchte ich vermeiden  - bin vor 2 Wochen mit nem Kumpel gefahren. Um 14.45 gestartet ( Zugfahrer deshalb weiß ich es noch )
Danach auf 3 Bier in den Biergarten. Danach zu ihm weil zu kalt ( ohne NASS !). Noch 3 Bier und ne Flasche Rum später habe ich gerade so noch den letzten Zug bekommen um gegen 1 nachts die Tour zu beenden


----------



## smokeblowa (27. Mai 2010)

:-D
Bin am Samstag NICHT dabei, werd aber am Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Wer mag, kann sich anschließen.
Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß und keine Pannen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> auch das möchte ich vermeiden  - bin vor 2 Wochen mit nem Kumpel gefahren. Um 14.45 gestartet ( Zugfahrer deshalb weiß ich es noch )
> Danach auf 3 Bier in den Biergarten. Danach zu ihm weil zu kalt ( ohne NASS !). Noch 3 Bier und ne Flasche Rum später habe ich gerade so noch den letzten Zug bekommen um gegen 1 nachts die Tour zu beenden



Wußte gar nicht - dass du so was machst!!??


----------



## sramx9 (28. Mai 2010)

selten - aber prinzipiell ... ja ... doch ... kann vorkommen 
teil 1 nach der Tour ( biergarten bzw. bier im schrevenpark ) eigentlich immer.


----------



## sramx9 (29. Mai 2010)

war klasse - vor allem bei DEM Wetter 
noch 47 solcher Touren und ich bin fit für die Alpen


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. Mai 2010)

War ein super Nachmittag. Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass sich, trotz doch recht unterschiedlichem Leistungsniveau, eine so gut harmonierende Gruppe gebildet hatte. Das können wir gerne nochmal machen!


----------



## plattbarft (30. Mai 2010)

War 'ne Klasse Tour gestern
Das war nun mein erstes "Bike-Blind-Date".
Habe mich als Neuling wohlgefühlt in der Gruppe!
Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich gerne wieder mal dabei.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (30. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> war klasse - vor allem bei DEM Wetter
> noch 47 solcher Touren und ich bin fit für die Alpen



Moin,
noch 47 solcher touren und ich kann endlich den Rollwiderstand meiner Reifen überwinden
Es hat Spaß gemacht - gern wieder!!!!!!"
Ich werde am DI, Do oder Fr. die Hometrails fahren.
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen.......


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. Mai 2010)

Dienstag und Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Mir käme der Donnerstag ganz recht. Könnte aber vor 18.30 nicht in Segeberg sein. Zum Glück ist es ja derzeit lange hell.


----------



## newbi (30. Mai 2010)

moin, mir hats auch gut gefallen. teilweise war ich echt am luftschnappen aber das ging auch schnell wieder vorbei. insgesamt wars echt ne coole tour. bin auf jedenfall nicht das letzte mal da gewesen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (30. Mai 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Dienstag und Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Mir käme der Donnerstag ganz recht. Könnte aber vor 18.30 nicht in Segeberg sein. Zum Glück ist es ja derzeit lange hell.



18:30 ist ok
Falls du vorher mal googleearthen (wär ein prima Beispiel für das Unwort 2010) möchtest: Die Tour verläuft am Ufer des SE Sees auf (3km) Singletrail zum Kagelsberg. Dort wartet eine nette Überraschung (siehe Fotos). Dann über den Ihlwald nach Hamdorf. Durch eine Heidelandschaft nach Negernbötel und durch den Wald nach Schackendorf. Über den Topsingletrail an der Trave geht es zurück.
Insgesamt ca 30 km, davon 1,5km Asphalt 7 km Singletrail, Rest: Waldwege
Oliver


----------



## newbi (30. Mai 2010)

hört sich ja ziemlich cool an. nur leider von quickborn aus für ne feierabend tour ein bisschen weit weg. wenn du die gleiche tour mal am we machst. MELDEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

Schau einfach öfter mal in meinen Thread. 
Ich kündige die Termine an.
Meist vergesse ich sie ins "Last Minute Biking" zu setzen 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## plattbarft (31. Mai 2010)

Klingt nach 'ner interessanten Tour. Leider bin ich in der Woche erst um ca. 18:30 zu Hause, müsste dann das Bike einpacken und nach Segeberg düsen. Wird dann schon etwas spät.

Bin jetz das WE 11-13 Juni zum Biken in "Mitteldeutschland" verabredet.
Danach habe ich noch zwei Wochen Urlaub, in  denen mich außer der Kieler Woche und strömenden Regen kaum was vom Radfahren abhält .
Da werde ich dann den Thread mal aufmerksam verfolgen und mich mit einklinken wenn's passt.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Mai 2010)

@ Oliver
Wo wäre der Treffpunkt? Tempo so wie am Samstag? Wäre mir ganz recht. Am We ist Biathlon, will nicht vorher alle Körner verbrauchen.

@ plattbarft & Oliver
wir können auch etwas später los. Bei gutem Wetter ist es doch locker bis um zehn hell?!?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

Ich kann auch später fahren!!
Ich nehme dann einfach meinen "Brenner" mit - der sorgt für ausreichende Beleuchtung.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz - Kirchstraße vor der Kirche
Wetter soll super werden!!


----------



## newbi (31. Mai 2010)

is das noch segeberger forst?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, das Gebiet liegt nördlich von Bad Segeberg. Es besteht aus mehreren einzelnen Waldstücken


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Mai 2010)

eine vernünftige Funzel hab ich nicht. Aber 30 km, ohne Karte gucken , da sollten wir doch mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen zurück sein? Kirche kenne ich. Uhrzeit?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

18:30 ist prima


----------



## sramx9 (31. Mai 2010)

an welchem Tag denn ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag! Bist dabei?


----------



## sramx9 (31. Mai 2010)

Jepp - muss ja nicht wieder 3,5 std gehen - dann wird es wirklich dunkel


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

nein, nur 3 Std

Ich schätze wir sind 2 Std unterwegs. Dabei können wir dann auch die Klingel von Matthias suchen
Den Kagelsberg wirst du lieben!!!


----------



## sramx9 (31. Mai 2010)

Meinst du mich mit Kagelsberg ???
Wenn ja warum ???

Matthias hat ja ne schöne, neue Klingel - die brauchen wir nicht mehr suchen


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Mai 2010)

Ok. Donnerstag 18.30. Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen. Werde da sein.
2 std? da muss es aber schon recht viel bergab gehen, damit ich das schaffe 
Nu sind wir schon zu dritt. Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2010)

Na klar bist du gemeint!
Ich stelle den Termin (wenn ich dran denke) ins Last Minute Biking und in meinen Thread. Ich hoffe, dass die Bockhorner Bande auch mal wieder dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (1. Juni 2010)

Die Tour klingt interessant.
Werd's aber am Donnerstag nicht schaffen.
Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.
Wie gesagt, wenn's passt bin ich wieder dabei!
Ich behalt euch im Auge...


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juni 2010)

wat is der Kagelsberg ???
geht`s da ordentlich runter ???


----------



## newbi (1. Juni 2010)

ich bin verwirrt, gehört das nun noch zum forst oder warum wird das hier geschrieben.


----------



## plattbarft (2. Juni 2010)

Vorschlag: Vielleicht wäre es sinnig diesen Thread mal ganz sanft in den "Segeberg Thread" zu überführen.
Schließlich gehört der Forst ja auch in das Gebiet.
Ich fände es einfacher. Zur Zeit gucke ich nämlich immer parallel in Beiden nach.
Es tummeln sich scheinbar auch immer die Selben in den Threads.
Da ich die Dinger aber nicht eröffnet habe, bitte ich dies wirklich nur als netten Vorschlag zu sehen.

Wie es auch weitergeht, ich freue mich drauf, wenns terminlich klappt und ich mich bald mal wieder einer Tour anschließen kann.


----------



## Yagur (10. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mich mal in Zukunft auch dranhängen... Mal sehen wanns das erstemal klappt. Ich wohne in Quickborn und bin auch hin und wieder mit Kollegen aus Bad Bramstedt im Forst unterwegs...


----------



## newbi (10. Juni 2010)

so ists richtig


----------



## Yagur (17. Juni 2010)

Wann ist denn hier die nächste Tour geplant? Ich wäre gern mal dabei, egal wie weit...

Hätte am 3./4.06 Zeit...


----------



## plattbarft (18. Juli 2010)

Yagur schrieb:


> Ich werd mich mal in Zukunft auch dranhängen... Mal sehen wanns das erstemal klappt. Ich wohne in Quickborn und bin auch hin und wieder mit Kollegen aus Bad Bramstedt im Forst unterwegs...


Gibt's um Bad Bramstedt interessante Strecken? 

Aber auch noch mal zurück zum Segeberger Forst: Hätte schon Lust, da mal wieder 'ne Runde zu drehen.
Muss wohl aber erstmal warten, bis die Teile für meine Federgabel da sind.
Wie schon anderswo gepostet ist das Ding defekt.
Habe kein gutes Gefühl damit zu fahren....


----------



## plattbarft (27. September 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage nach  großer Pause:

Geht noch was im Forst?


----------



## newbi (2. Oktober 2010)

jo, ich war gestern ne stunde unterwegs im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (2. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja demnächst mal wieder 'ne kleine "Reisegruppe" zusammen


----------



## sramx9 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi. Evtl. würde ich morgen fahren wollen. Eben gegrillt - viel zu viel Worscht gegessen


----------



## Deleted 163458 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nächstes WE was geht würd ich mich einklinken.
Morgen bin ich leider beim Brunchen. Wird wohl auch etwas üppig.
Feierabendrunden sind derzeit aufgrund der frühen Dämmerung ja nur noch als Nightride möglich. Aufgrund fehlender Beleuchtung (jemand´nen Tip?) vorerst für mich auch nicht machbar.


----------



## plattbarft (3. Oktober 2010)

Kommendes Wochenende klingt nicht schlecht.
Merke ich mir schon mal vor.


----------



## plattbarft (5. Oktober 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Feierabendrunden sind derzeit aufgrund der frühen Dämmerung ja nur noch als Nightride möglich. Aufgrund fehlender Beleuchtung (jemand´nen Tip?) vorerst für mich auch nicht machbar.



Ich habe die 

  Busch + Müller IXON IQ Speed

Macht recht gutes Licht, lange Akkulaufzeit, man kann noch eine zweite Lampe an den Akku hängen, falls das Licht nicht reicht.
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist auch ok.
Gerade im Angebot bei hibike:
http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...pe-inkl-Akku-Ladegeraet-und-kurzem-Kabel.html


----------



## plattbarft (1. Januar 2011)

Winter im Forst.
Der Wald schweigt...
Hoffen wir auf Tauwetter und neue Touren


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Januar 2011)

Bin auch gerne mal dabei. 

Gruß vom Exil-Segeberger aus Kiel,
Sven


----------



## plattbarft (8. Januar 2011)

Melde mich wenn Zeit und Bodenbeschaffenheit passen.
Momentan sind die Wälder hier mit Normalbereifung kaum fahrbar.


----------



## juehoe (19. Januar 2011)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> 18:30 ist ok
> Falls du vorher mal googleearthen (wär ein prima Beispiel für das Unwort 2010) möchtest: Die Tour verläuft am Ufer des SE Sees auf (3km) Singletrail zum Kagelsberg. Dort wartet eine nette Überraschung (siehe Fotos). Dann über den Ihlwald nach Hamdorf. Durch eine Heidelandschaft nach Negernbötel und durch den Wald nach Schackendorf. Über den Topsingletrail an der Trave geht es zurück.
> Insgesamt ca 30 km, davon 1,5km Asphalt 7 km Singletrail, Rest: Waldwege
> Oliver



Hi Oliver, Deine Strecke klingt sehr interessant. Gibt es eine Chance einen GPS-Track zu bekommen. Komme selbst aus Henstedt-Ulzburg und für die Tour würde ich sogar mal eben rüberradeln. Besten Dank & Ciao JueHoe ([email protected])


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (20. März 2011)

Der Winter ist wech!!!
Mal wieder jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde im guten alten Forst?


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Hey Leute!

Hab mich vor ein paar Tagen mal in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich leider nich so richtig die Ahnung habe wo man hier bei uns schön biken kann. Hab gehofft ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich wohne in Plön und war letztes jahr für ne längere Zeit in Aachen und hab da das Biken so richtig für mich entdeckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Aachen kenn ich mich also aus was das Biken angeht, nur hier zu Hause nich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab ein Hardtail von Bergamont und bin in Aachen viel Freeride und bisschen Downhill gefahren.
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


LG Trini


----------



## plattbarft (2. April 2011)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen!
Downhilltauglich ist der Forst eher nicht.
Ist ein großer recht flacher Wald.
Aber schön zu fahren...


----------



## Trini (3. April 2011)

danke

hmm...hab ich mir schon fast gedacht....


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (9. April 2011)

Moin Trini,

ich hab in einer alten"Bike" einen netten Bericht über die Gegend um Kiel, Plön (Ukleisee) und Lütjenburg gelesen.
Die Strecken sollen gar nicht so schlecht sein!!

Gruß


----------



## Trini (14. April 2011)

Das stimmt, schöne Strecken gibts hier viele Ukleisee etc. sind auch sehr schön, aber ich kenne nur die "standart wanderwege" oder so. Bin bisher halt nur wo anders gefahren und noch nich wirklich zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

